# Investing in marijuana



## db94 (31 May 2013)

Hi all,

Lately ive been researching investing lately, then the idea of investing in marijuana hit me. Im sure you cant invest in it yet however with some states in the US legalising it and im sure others will follow, would it be possible to become a commodity to trade? or even to invest in companies that sell it? personally I reckon itd be a great investment. So basically is it possible? and what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2013)

db94 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lately ive been researching investing lately, then the idea of investing in marijuana hit me. Im sure you cant invest in it yet however with some states in the US legalising it and im sure others will follow, would it be possible to become a commodity to trade? or even to invest in companies that sell it? personally I reckon itd be a great investment. So basically is it possible? and what are your thoughts on this?




Give the Hells Angels a call.
I'm sure they'd be happy for you to invest.


----------



## db94 (31 May 2013)

tech/a said:


> Give the Hells Angels a call.
> I'm sure they'd be happy for you to invest.




lol i mean legally of course


----------



## DB008 (1 June 2013)

Yes, the tide is starting to turn.

It will happen here, but will take more time.


*Ex-Microsoft manager plans to create first U.S. marijuana brand*



> (Reuters) - A former Microsoft executive plans to create the first U.S. national marijuana brand, with cannabis he hopes to eventually import legally from Mexico, and said he was kicking off his business by acquiring medical pot dispensaries in three U.S. states.
> 
> Jamen Shively, a former Microsoft corporate strategy manager, said he envisions his Seattle-based enterprise becoming the leader in both recreational and medical cannabis - much like Starbucks is the dominant name in coffee, he said.
> 
> ...




http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/30/us-usa-marijuana-idUSBRE94T0ZE20130530


----------



## bellenuit (1 June 2013)

db94 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lately ive been researching investing lately, then the idea of investing in marijuana hit me. Im sure you cant invest in it yet however with some states in the US legalising it and im sure others will follow, would it be possible to become a commodity to trade? or even to invest in companies that sell it? personally I reckon itd be a great investment. So basically is it possible? and what are your thoughts on this?




If you come across Tranzbyte in your exploration of companies involved in the legal marijuana industry, keep a very far distance from them. They are a US penny stock. 

http://investorshub.advfn.com/boards/board.aspx?board_id=1596

I followed this company when it was supposedly a Copy Protection company called SunnComm formed in 2000. They had an ineffectual copy protection product (for DVDs and CDs), but in essence the company was a pump and dump company. They would issue utterly outrages PRs on some deals they had made (which usually turned out to be with related $2 entities and in one notorious case with a completely fictitious company, called Will-Shown) that would cause the SP to jump, the insiders would sell into this pump and a few months later people would come to the realisation the deals were worthless and the SP would plummet. They also issued PRs on special dividends they were going to issue (again as a pump) and a few months later there would be an excuse hidden in an annual report saying that for blah blah blah reason, they dividends would not be paid. This was a startup with zero funds and income only in the 10s of thousands (but unverifiable) issuing dividends. How ridiculous.

It was a complete scam and they have changed their name several times since and also the nature of their business. Some of the companies listed at the above link and some of the names mentioned are companies and names I remember from a few years back. They are the same companies and individuals that were used to create the scam PRs. 

Don't touch Tranzbyte or any other company mentioned at that link with a 40 foot pole.


----------



## tigerboi (1 June 2013)

db94 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lately ive been researching investing lately, then the idea of investing in marijuana hit me. Im sure you cant invest in it yet however with some states in the US legalising it and im sure others will follow, would it be possible to become a commodity to trade? or even to invest in companies that sell it? personally I reckon itd be a great investment. So basically is it possible? and what are your thoughts on this?




hey what you been smoking??

[video=youtube_share;b8ALFwxdAto]http://youtu.be/b8ALFwxdAto[/video]


----------



## clowboy (1 June 2013)

I do not have the link, or perhaps I saw it on TV here (Canada) but I saw an interesting interview on this matter.  Despite "pot" now being legal in many US states and much talk about the same happening in Canada, while it is now legal to consume it etc etc, it is still in a lot of ways ilegal to sell it.  Companies or whatever you want to call them are no better off than they where.  under state law they can now sell it, but under federal law they cannot, nor can they get bank loans or eftpos equipment.  In short everyone was saying it still remains a cash business and the "taxes" that are meant to be colected on the legitimate sale of the product will never happen.

That's not to say it won't over time change, but in theory a company cannot under federal law "be carrying out the business of selling marajuana"


----------



## db94 (1 June 2013)

bellenuit said:


> If you come across Tranzbyte in your exploration of companies involved in the legal marijuana industry, keep a very far distance from them. They are a US penny stock.
> 
> http://investorshub.advfn.com/boards/board.aspx?board_id=1596
> 
> ...




thanks for the heads-up. I was doing more research last night after posting this and it appears a lot of the companies are dodgy. unfortunately most people don't read far enough into the company and get caught by the trap. no doubt the interest in companies who produce and/or sell pot has been around for a long time. i guess its just a matter of luck for picking when it'll boom; this will probably be many many years ahead of time


----------



## DB008 (1 June 2013)

You can invest in a company called "GW Pharmaceuticals" - UK bio/pharma company.

http://www.gwpharm.com/

They make 'Sativex' - the medical marijuana spray.

GW also have patents on several strains of plants.

Personally, I think this is unfair as they can put patents on almost any type of strain of marijuana (minor tweaks), while nobody else can. Wouldn't that be illegal (in some shape or form) ? Talk about a monopoly.

Wiki on Sativex - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabiximols


----------



## DB008 (1 June 2013)

Adding to my previous post

*United States Patent 6630507 | Cannabinoids as Antioxidants and Neuroprotectants*


http://www.weedist.com/2013/05/united-states-patent-6630507-cannabinoids-as-antioxidants-and-neuroprotectants/




*Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants

US 6630507 B1*

http://www.google.com/patents/US6630507


Publication numberUS6630507 B1Publication typeGrantApplication number	09/674,028Publication dateOct 7, 2003Filing dateApr 21, 1999Priority dateApr 21, 1998


----------



## orr (8 June 2013)

Try if you can to get people you meet on a one to one basis to understand the advantages of hemp on it's agricultural,industrial then on to environmental and dietary benefits(omega3 fatty acid)...Fear has been well nurtured.
 But for your recreation, from yesterdays NYtimes;

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/06/big-pot/?ref=opinion


----------



## Calmside (8 August 2019)

.
Hi all. Not so new to investing but very new to posting online which isn't something I normally do but wanted some feedback about a company.
Sorry to post this in the middle of this thread but I'm not great with knowing how to start my own. If a moderator sees this could you please help me move it.
I've recently been throwing around some money at small caps and have been looking at a company called CropLogic Ltd (ASX CLI). It's got a tiny market cap but I came across this article just the other day.

https://smallcaps.com.au/croplogic-deal-supply-hemp-biomass-large-scale-manufacturer/

Agriculture is not an area I have much expertise in but looking at this recent announcement it seems like the share price could really run from here. Also it seems that the only thing that held the price down the last couple of days was the market drop caused by the US China trade war escalation.

I was just wanting to get others thoughts on this. Especially those with experience in agriculture investment.

Thankyou.


----------

